# Pre emergent question.



## Myricia (Apr 19, 2018)

I am scheduled to get some inground sprinklers installed on the first to second week of October. I was going to put down indaziflam(Specticle FLO) this weekend. I am suspecting that the install will disrupt the pre emergent barrier.

Should I wait until October or should I spray this weekend and reapply over the trenched areas for piping in october?


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Split your app. That's what most pros do anyway. If I remember right with Specticle you would go 4 oz /acre now and 4 oz /acre later. Check the label though.

If you're still wanting to do one app you might be able to get away with waiting until after your irrigation install if soil temps are still close to 70. Specticle does have some reachback (post-emergent activity on newly germinated Poa) so you may be ok.

Be careful about spraying on the trenches. Specticle is a much harsher root pruner than Prodiamine or dithiopyr. I was using Specticle at the time I put my irrigation in and it seemed like it took way longer than it should have for the Bermuda to spread back over the trenches.

You may consider just dealing with any pop up weeds in the trenches on a post emergent basis until the Bermuda spreads in next year.


----------



## Myricia (Apr 19, 2018)

reidgarner said:


> Split your app. That's what most pros do anyway. If I remember right with Specticle you would go 4 oz /acre now and 4 oz /acre later. Check the label though.
> 
> If you're still wanting to do one app you might be able to get away with waiting until after your irrigation install if soil temps are still close to 70. Specticle does have some reachback (post-emergent activity on newly germinated Poa) so you may be ok.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I didn't even think about a split app. I'll try that and see what happens.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I want spectacle flow but I don't want the drop in my bank account


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> I want spectacle flow but I don't want the drop in my bank account


Use this then. If you check the ingredients, you might be surprised. Resembles the mega dollar stuff. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Bayer-A...PIPHorizontal2_rr-_-204687821-_-204687856-_-N










slomo


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

slomo said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> > I want spectacle flow but I don't want the drop in my bank account
> ...


That's three way plus gallery. That stops broadleaf weeds but does nothing on grassy weeds like crabgrass, goosegrass, and poa annua, all of which are much easier to control by pre em rather than post em.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Interesting, it's weed be gone with Gallery. Isoxaben doesn't control grassy weeds like Poa and crab grass, though.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

I've spoken with my Bayer rep, and they have guaranteed me control as long as I have product on the ground by Nov. 15. 6 years in, and 750 acres later, and I'm still starting my application 6-9 days prior to the 15th (I've gone past the 15th on occasion)...I have yet to find a poa plant in those 6 years. I use the one-time app of 6oz/A. I would wait until you have your irrigation installed, then make the app. There's no issue with waiting a little longer.

E: you're much further North than I. YMMV.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> I've spoken with my Bayer rep, and they have guaranteed me control as long as I have product on the ground by Nov. 15. 6 years in, and 750 acres later, and I'm still starting my application 6-9 days prior to the 15th (I've gone past the 15th on occasion)...I have yet to find a poa plant in those 6 years. I use the one-time app of 6oz/A. I would wait until you have your irrigation installed, then make the app. There's no issue with waiting a little longer.
> 
> E: you're much further North than I. YMMV.


Just to be clear, you're talking about applying specticle, I assume.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> > I've spoken with my Bayer rep, and they have guaranteed me control as long as I have product on the ground by Nov. 15. 6 years in, and 750 acres later, and I'm still starting my application 6-9 days prior to the 15th (I've gone past the 15th on occasion)...I have yet to find a poa plant in those 6 years. I use the one-time app of 6oz/A. I would wait until you have your irrigation installed, then make the app. There's no issue with waiting a little longer.
> ...


Yes.


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

How about this one?










slomo


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

slomo said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can also get a similar Lesco product from Site One with either Dimension or Barricade -- which they call "Stonewall," for around $25.00/50lbs bag.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I think the OPs question on timing their pre-em application has been addressed.

Concerning other pre-em options, each has their own pros/cons, target different lists of pests, and involve different purchase prices.


----------

